# Any eyes on the PM



## CMech (Oct 2, 2019)

Making a trip up and you guys got more rain than we did down south. The Flow bumped quite a bit but wasn’t sure how badly they got blown out. Thanks!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm guessing pretty blown. Definitely challenging to wade, if possible. Better know the spots before hand. I was fishing Monday afternoon, quite a few fish.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It's not going t o be pretty. I live on a tributary of the PM and it is at the top of its banks, definitely pumping a lot of water to the PM.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

plugger said:


>


That's pretty fun. Considering I was gonna mow the yard today and it rained all day


----------



## CMech (Oct 2, 2019)

Hmm alright. I’m going to need you to go out and dam up that water  haha great. I can deal with higher water but clarity is my only worry. Guess I’ll be searching for some tribs to fish Friday if it’s that bad right now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

CMech said:


> Guess I’ll be searching for some tribs to fish Friday if it’s that bad right now. Thanks for the info!


Double check the regs. Many of the tribs are closed for the season. 

Good luck.


----------



## CMech (Oct 2, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> Double check the regs. Many of the tribs are closed for the season.
> 
> Good luck.


Okay thanks! Forgot about that up there. Good looking out!


----------



## Matthew G Creed (Jun 23, 2019)

Everything in oceana and Muskegon County was flooded yesterday 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Best off to fish below some of the bigger dams


----------



## CMech (Oct 2, 2019)

Ol Tippy will be packed I'm sure. But we may give it a try any ways.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The PM fished good yesterday, high and dirty but fishable, just need to take care when wading.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

cmech, y would u come on the west side for eyes? when the D river is full of them, just wondering, trout would b a better choice, or were u just wondering if there present in the PM


----------



## CMech (Oct 2, 2019)

riverbob said:


> cmech, y would u come on the west side for eyes? when the D river is full of them, just wondering, trout would b a better choice, or were u just wondering if there present in the PM


Sorry riverbob. I meant does anyone have any eyes on the PM. Looking for kings coho and steel. Oh and Browns! Doesn’t look like the river has even crested yet. Wish I knew the area better since they had less rain by the manistee. I only really know tippy dam. Looks like other river accesses down river though


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

CMech said:


> Sorry riverbob. I meant does anyone have any eyes on the PM. Looking for kings coho and steel. Oh and Browns! Doesn’t look like the river has even crested yet. Wish I knew the area better since they had less rain by the manistee. I only really know tippy dam. Looks like other river accesses down river though


 my bad, I got a fish brain, when u say eyes, I think fish, not a look see,,,, good luck, go gitum


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Fly water was pretty bad last 2 days and t was still rising today.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam-Eye (Aug 16, 2009)

Should we pull the plug on our weekend trip based on the fly water being blown? The BBT report makes it seem like gloom, doom, and dispair. I can adapt to wading challenges but if it’s so fast you can’t be safe around it or land fish that’s another story. It’s a 2 hour drive and I have a hotel reservation for 2 nights. What would you do?


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pull it....


Adam-Eye said:


> Should we pull the plug on our weekend trip based on the fly water being blown? The BBT report makes it seem like gloom, doom, and dispair. I can adapt to wading challenges but if it’s so fast you can’t be safe around it or land fish that’s another story. It’s a 2 hour drive and I have a hotel reservation for 2 nights. What would you do?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd pull it too and hopes you can get back up next weekend...if ya can't pull it, bring lots of beer lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Adam-Eye said:


> Should we pull the plug on our weekend trip based on the fly water being blown? The BBT report makes it seem like gloom, doom, and dispair. I can adapt to wading challenges but if it’s so fast you can’t be safe around it or land fish that’s another story. It’s a 2 hour drive and I have a hotel reservation for 2 nights. What would you do?



Maybe even hit a pier or the beach

If BBT says it's trashed...


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope I don't have to salmon fish in water that high again.


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

hungryhollow said:


> I hope I don't have to salmon fish in water that high again.


How did it go?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

In 3 days I never landed a fish. Only had a few on.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Is the pm still unsafe to wade?


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I waded en the flies only section.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Only place I prefer to fish on the pm. Every time I have a chance to go it storms and floods out.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

MILONEWOLF said:


> Only place I prefer to fish on the pm. Every time I have a chance to go it storms and floods out.


Same. I have a 4 day trip planned in 10 days. Hopefully there will be fishable water levels.


----------



## sam penney (Jun 20, 2018)

Is it worth it to try to fish below the flies only on Saturday? Or would it be a better idea to go find something a bit smaller on the LM?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

If you're comfortable with fishing the PM and know the spots, it should be okay. Little high and fast, but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive only fished the PM a couple of time up until now. What would be considered "Ideal flow"? I know it varies depending on how you fish. Last year when were up the levels were between 700-800 and gave us 2 good days of water before she cleared up more than id like. I use a centerpin if that matters. PMs welcome.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

truthfully if you were to ask me were at ideal flows. fishing is best when the water is up and a little dirty. now if you talkin ideal for wading it might be a bit high but, water means fish, the more water the more fish.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

id 


BMARKS said:


> truthfully if you were to ask me were at ideal flows. fishing is best when the water is up and a little dirty. now if you talkin ideal for wading it might be a bit high but, water means fish, the more water the more fish.


like to add that i wont really wade too much if i dont have to. I like staying out of the water when possible, esp when nippy.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Ddog0587 said:


> id
> 
> like to add that i wont really wade too much if i dont have to. I like staying out of the water when possible, esp when nippy.


For sure. ive hooked my fair share of winter steelhead standing on the bank. keep the toes warm haha!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems like the flow is going down slowly. Should be good fishing this weekend, especially if you are okay to stay on the bank.


----------



## Chrome-circus (Oct 28, 2018)

The river is flowing nicely with stain, crossing the river in normally sketchy spots are definately a bad idea. I thought water was perfect yesterday morning. Got my wife to "go for a hike with me and check out the colors," along the p.m. Went to my favorite spot for chromers and did not hook up. But man, a day on the river learning the way it behaves at certain flows is educationally enriching for me. Fish are a bonus to the lifelong learning these chrome fish provide us.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Chrome-circus said:


> The river is flowing nicely with stain, crossing the river in normally sketchy spots are definately a bad idea. I thought water was perfect yesterday morning. Got my wife to "go for a hike with me and check out the colors," along the p.m. Went to my favorite spot for chromers and did not hook up. But man, a day on the river learning the way it behaves at certain flows is educationally enriching for me. Fish are a bonus to the lifelong learning these chrome fish provide us.


it sure was a nice day,I think the bright sun turned the fish off, or maybe the lions loss did


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Found some today. They aren't thick but are here.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

BMARKS said:


> View attachment 447907
> View attachment 447909
> View attachment 447911
> 
> Found some today. They aren't thick but are here.


Nice report and nice fish. How do you like that Dryft Jacket???? Been looking at them myself


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Ddog0587 said:


> Nice report and nice fish. How do you like that Dryft Jacket???? Been looking at them myself


I like the jacket very much. great fall and spring or layering jacket. i wouldn't venture out in the below zero with it alone. but it fits great and seems to be a good product. they're half off on the website so i picked one up.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

that reminds me i couldve given a better report but, was busy at the time of the posting. the river was up but not too high. right where i like it. you can see the stain in the pics is what i would call perfect color, about a foot of visibility maybe 1.5. fish were spread out through the section i fished, we went 4 for 7 so they're not here in what i would call "full force" but definitely targetable numbers.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

there is another just below rainbow rapids and it gets a little upset but its usually very clear and cold. also if you look at the banks there spring water seeping down almost every one.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

BMARKS said:


> there is another just below rainbow rapids and it gets a little upset but its usually very clear and cold. also if you look at the banks there spring water seeping down almost every one.


Ok thanks man. planning on gleasons to bowman tomorrow. Got a couple buddies coming up Friday really wanted to hit mid river but the way it looked this morning at sulak I don't know if it'll be worth it.


----------

